

Ask HN: Why my link disappeared from HN? - Suor

Here it is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9165462
It has enough score to be on front page and it briefly was there, but it then quickly moved to 4th page.
======
DanBC
Did you ask anyone to vote for it? Did you announce the post on Twitter or
anywhere else?

You might want to email the mods to ask them.

~~~
Suor
I announced on twitter and posted to reddit. Is this prohibited?

~~~
DanBC
I don't know if it's forbidden or not, but it can trigger some of the HN
mechanisms that detect voting rings.

I'd email the site (the address is in the guidelines) and ask them about it.

The article looks interesting, and it's a shame to see it sink so quickly.

~~~
Suor
I've already emailed there, won't make a difference probably anyway. I hate
this HN tricky rating, one my post got dumped from top 5 cause there were too
many comments!

Reddit kind of saves the day :)

------
lettergram
People may have flagged it

~~~
Suor
Is there something wrong with it?

